# The Official Reaction Audio Speaker Thread



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I'm sure some of you are aware that Reaction Audio makes some great subs but now they are also making some really nice coax loud speakers.

http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/collections/speakers

Jeremy has the CX-10 monitor/bookshelp style speakers and has just released a few other new speakers, a CX-15T tower speaker and a CX-15 center channel and a soon to be released CX-8 slanted style/bookshelf speaker.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The CX-8 is a really cool design that can be wall mounted as a 22degree slanted speaker firing downward towards your seating or you can flip it upside down and us them as book shelve speakers, or turned on it's side and used as center channel.

I have two pairs on order to replace my Axiom Audio QS8's and will be using them with my JTR 228HT mains.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

A little more info on the Reaction Audio speakers, these speaker use extremely high quality drivers and crossovers in them and IMO are extremely good value. For example the new CX-8 uses a Radian 5208c driver and has a $100+ crossover in it. That's a $240 driver and once you factor in the cost of building a cabinet and then putting a nice satin black finish on it along with a magnetic grill you can begin to see why I think this speaker is a great value.

All of that for a speaker that's $499 shipped. Reaction Audio is a newer company trying to build a name for itself and the prices reflect that, eventually these prices won't last and they will have to raise them. 

The pre-order is now up for them too.
http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/collections/speakers
I also have a pair of the new CX-15T's coming to test out and compare to my JTR 228HT's and will actually be hosting a small GTG where we'll be doing a blind listening audition between the CX speakers, my 228HT's and a few others. It should be a lot of fun


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

In case anyone missed it, Reaction Audio's Black Friday Sales are up on their website! 



http://reaction-audio.myshopify.com/blogs/news/15529249-fall-2014-2015-subwoofer-line-up-is-here


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

jbrown15 said:


> I also have a pair of the new CX-15T's coming to test out and compare to my JTR 228HT's and will actually be hosting a small GTG where we'll be doing a blind listening audition between the CX speakers, my 228HT's and a few others. It should be a lot of fun


Have you compared the JTR 228HT's to the CX 8? If yes how did they compare?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Frank D said:


> Have you compared the JTR 228HT's to the CX 8? If yes how did they compare?
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


Yes I have Frank, but honestly it's not really a fair fight. Although the little CX-8's do quite well after you dump the bass about 4-5dB on them when comparing to the 228's. I think it would only be fair to compare the CX-8's to the JTR Slant 8's or S8's. 

But with that said the CX-8's really are a great speaker, also most over kill for a surround speaker. They never had trouble keeping up with my 228's I can tell you that.


----------

